# Cat lovers



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a pretty girl you have there.


----------



## Mal (Apr 21, 2010)

That is so funny! I've never met a cat that actually likes to be upside down. Such a pretty girl too!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a pretty kitty....I love the golden/tan streak down the middle of her face.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She's so pretty! What gorgeous coloring.

I've always wanted to get our cat, Charlotte, a tree like that. She is always trying to perch herself on the highest piece of furniture in the room! 

Here's Charlotte:


----------



## Mal (Apr 21, 2010)

I love Charlotte's color markings! Such a sweet face!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's beautiful! Since we're sharing..... 

The kitties are brothers, just turned 2 in March. They are a week older than Sophie.

Cooper









and Sophie with her best friend, Finley


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I loved to see Sophie and Finley together. I am still working with Lilly and Jenny. Our Golden likes Jenny. But man - Jenny has often different feelings.

as you can see especially in the last picture


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a picture nearly identical to that last one you posted of Sophie as a puppy with our then 14 year old cat. He wasn't such a fan. Sophie and our 2 kitties love each other and are often found all curled up together. Sophie loves them a little more than is reciprocated, but hopefully our new puppy will give her someone her own size to play with!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What beautiful kitties you all have!!!
I really miss having a cat.
We sent our Molson to the bridge last September and have been waiting until Timber calms down a bit before bringing another kitty into the house.
The wait has been soooo hard!!!
I think this is the longest I've gone without a cat in my life 
Now that Timber is neutered, I'm hoping soon we can bring one back in!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You kitties are all so gorgeous. I have three kitties Samantha 15, George almost 8 and Starr 4. they are in order in the pictures


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> She's beautiful! Since we're sharing.....
> 
> The kitties are brothers, just turned 2 in March. They are a week older than Sophie.
> 
> ...


Are these ragdolls..  That was our planned kitten I already had a Spectacular breeder & kitten already with a deposit down, they are such a very special wonderful breed. But I am allergic very sadly I found out before I got to bring him home..


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, they are bi-colored ragdolls. I just LOVE their personalities! So sorry to hear that you couldn't get one.  Were you allergic to the ragdolls, or cats in general? My husband is allergic to most cats, but these guys don't bother him at all. I don't think they are "hypoallergenic" but they don't seem to be as offensive.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

*I love it...everyones cats are so pretty. If you don't have a cat condo try really hard to get one...it is so much fun watching them play on it...*
* This is my Rider..I found her in the weeds on the side of the road... When I put her in the car....she got down by my feet and went sound to sleep...So I named her Rider..*
*I have a thing for black cats...I'll always have one..Rider is my second one.. Her and Skye are buddies...Skye cleans her butt and Rider figures if she does it ...I don't have to...*


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

I would love to have a Ragdoll someday...but I only take in strays. I went to a Cat Show last year and loved it... So many breeds...and the colors are awesome


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

There are beautiful cats out there!!! And I love also the second picture from Ryder and Skye together. It looks like Ryder is observing Skye closely but also adoring the dog.
Great Pic - thanks for sharing


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

mullietucksmom said:


> I would love to have a Ragdoll someday...but I only take in strays. I went to a Cat Show last year and loved it... So many breeds...and the colors are awesome


 
I wanted to take in strays as well, and had two picked out from Petfinder. My husband, however, insisted that we get Ragdolls again (my Reggie at the bridge was a Ragdoll). At the time, he was resitant to getting more cats, and so he pretty much said it was Ragdoll or nothing - not so much because of the way they look, but because of their incredible personalities.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

their incredible personalities

That is why I would like a Ragdoll someday...Their so laid back.


----------

